# Fume Boards



## Willowglenapiary (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,
We are looking to build a fume board. Can anyone tell me what type of material you line the inside of the board with?
Thank you
Willowglenapiary


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

We have found a quick, cheap fume board is to build a rim out of 1X2 and then staple a piece of cardboard on it. Then spray paint black. If not used and abused this should work but if it sees a lot of use, screen molding can be nailed around the rim on top of the cardboard to hold it better. We have found that bee-go/honey robber evaporates better off of cardboard than fume boards with cloth.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

A time comsuming construction of a fume board would be:
Build a picture frame or rim of 1.5"X.75" thick pine the size of the boxes you are using, 8 or 10 frame.
Cover it on one side with .250" hardware cloth.
Over that place a cover of burlap.
Screw down on top of that some light guage tin or thin sheet steel. 
Paint the metal a flat black. 
Apply the BeeGo and use. Leave the acid board in the apiary to air out.

OR: cut some cardboard to be placed over the hive box that you wish to move the bees off the comb and apply the BeeGO and toss the cardboard after use.

I have been using cardboard for over 35 years.
Walt


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Willowglen,

The material appears to be a light guage felt. The metal is aluminum sheet.

Fuzzy


----------



## Willowglenapiary (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you all... I will share all of your information with my husband he is the "builder Bob".


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought a few yards of brown felt at walmart. I made telescoping covers minus the wood on top. Just a sheet of flashing. Then used a spray can of contact cement to glue the felt to the inside. I then sprayed black on the top. I ran the felt through the wash before installing it. Washing softened it and it becames more obsorbent


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Willowglen,

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

No need for a heavy fume board. Cotton towel the width X length of hive body. Make it a couple inches longer and staple 1" x 2" the width of towel on ends for weight to keep the wind from blowing it off.


----------

